# Looking for petite glasses that don't look cheap



## blackradish (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone know another name for these types of petite glasses? I want to use them for soup shooters for an event in November, but they are a little pricey for this client's budget.

I did an internet search on "clear cylinder" blah blah, but didn't come up with anything usable.

Anyone have a source they could share or other ideas for going cheaper without looking "cheap"! 

Thanks a bunch!

EDITED: I cannot post a link until I've made 5 posts or more...darn. Well - please go to Smarty had a party website, click on petites and then look for these: 
and I'm referring to the  *3" Clear Cylinder Flasket - Case of 200*

SKU: 615cs

*PRICE: $119.95*


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Edward Don Inc. they are on web. Real nice shooters items #G6132
#G6120
(WITH HANDLES) 1 1/2 OUNCE TO 2 OUNCE

wHOLESALE ONLY


----------



## blackradish (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't want shot glasses with handles - anyone else have a resource?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Use the glass, small candle holders


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

Check out Tuesday Morning, KMart, Walmart - got mine at a Thrift store. Good luck!


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

There was another discussion on this topic here: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/profe...-shooters.html Just in case it helps.


----------

